# LONDON | One Nine Elms | 199m | 654ft | 58 fl | 160m | 525ft | 42 fl | U/C



## CompayEE

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2961

Catching Up With One Nine Elms

Published on 26-10-2011 

The area around Vauxhall has the promise of being an emerging district of skyscrapers, something that two newly proposed towers at One Nine Elms look like adding to.

Replacing the Market Towers, an 88 metre tall office building completed in 1975, the new plans see a 200 metre tall 58-storey skyscraper called City Tower and a shorter tower to the west called River Tower of 160 metres and 47-storeys. This height makes it lofty enough to act as the pinnacle for a growing cluster of towers in Vauxhall.

450 apartments will fill the bulk of the towers, with affordable residential units located at the bottom part of the towers, and private residential apartments on the more valuable floors above. Boasting strong vertical lines on their facades, this not only adds a sense of soar, but also helps provide solar shading for the insides of the towers.

River Tower will also have a podium which will contain a 180-room four star hotel, whilst the other half of the podium will have 10,000 square metres of office space. This podium will have two setbacks that will allow the creation of a number of terraces.

Shoppers will be able to enjoy ground floor retail, along with a new landscaped public square between the two towers with al-fresco dining. It could also include a new market, and an outdoor performance space. In creating such a space, a new pedestrian route will be opened to Vauxhall Park that will be open 24/7.

Perhaps most impressively will be a two-floor connection between the towers about half way up the shorter. This will be for a new venue, the Nine Elms Club creating an impressive members only space suspended above the void.

The project is being developed by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates for developers Green Property and the CIT Group, and still at the early stages of the public consultation process.

EDIT:

*RENDER*


----------



## krkseg1ops

OMG Elm Street? :O


----------



## CompayEE

krkseg1ops said:


> OMG Elm Street? :O


No, it's not related to this one:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Nightmare_on_Elm_Street


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Current market Towers










One Nine Elms


----------



## CompayEE

Property prices in a south west London suburb are predicted to rise higher than anywhere else in the capital.

Nine Elms is expected to outperform other neighbourhoods as a result of huge regeneration projects such as the extension of the London Underground's Northern Line and the opening of the new US embassy in 2017.

Estate agent Knight Frank believes residential prices in Nine Elms could hit £1,800 per sq ft, equating to a whopping 140 per cent increase in its UK property value.

Across the capital, the firm says major infrastructure improvements could see new-build property prices go up by over 30 per cent by 2016.

*Its report said: "[Nine Elms] is set to undergo a complete change of identity as regeneration takes place. Tideway Wharf and Battersea Power station will boast hundreds of apartments, and Nine Elms Parkside, which is yet to be granted planning permission, would create an additional 2,000 residential units.
*
"Key to this area's success will be the extension of the Northern Line. Under current plans, two extra stops are planned at Nine Elms and Battersea. If this goes ahead, the area would have direct links to Covent Garden, Soho and Fitzrovia, as well as South London," it added.

http://news.assetz.co.uk/articles/5924.html


----------



## Eric Offereins

Looks like a huge improvement. The new towers look very good.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very sleek towers, love them.


----------



## CompayEE

PortoNuts said:


> Very sleek towers, love them.


If completed, they will stand at a stone's throw from St. George's Wharf like less than 100 yards distance, in its immediate vicinity: that'll create a nice cluster of skyscrapers that will be visible from far away. Hopefully they will be given the go ahead...


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Great video about this here:

http://player.vimeo.com/video/29957627


----------



## RobertWalpole

Crap boxes.


----------



## PortoNuts

CompayEE said:


> If completed, they will stand at a stone's throw from St. George's Wharf like less than 100 yards distance, in its immediate vicinity: that'll create a nice cluster of skyscrapers that will be visible from far away. Hopefully they will be given the go ahead...


I hope so as well, St. George's Wharf is good but shouldn't stand alone there.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Great looking tower


----------



## Laurence2011

let the skyscraper boom continue! anyone know when this project starts?


----------



## cloud32

Nice! Its good to see some new buildings proposed for London, even if they are of very sub-standard design...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Laurence2011 said:


> let the skyscraper boom continue! anyone know when this project starts?


It is not approved yet, so it might take some time before we see them rise.


----------



## fozzy

love the look of those towers!!!  hell of a lot better than the old ones.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/news/a...45504_February+2&dm_i=XWH,OJVK,4SGYHN,1ZCDI,1

A planning application has been submitted to Wandsworth Council for the redevelopment of the Market Towers office building in Nine Elms.

The proposal is for a mixed use scheme including more than 400 hundred homes, a hotel and a new public square with shops, restaurants and cafés.

Called 'One Nine Elms', the scheme is a joint venture by CIT and Green Properties. The architect is Kohn Pederson Fox.'One Nine Elms' by CIT and Green Properties

The site is located in the east of Nine Elms - central London's biggest regeneration opportunity.

The area has begun to transform with work now underway on St George's Vauxhall Tower scheme and St James Group's Riverlight development.

Enabling works are also underway on the site of the new US Embassy which is expected to open in 2017.

Council leader Ravi Govindia said:

"Nine Elms is London's leading development hotspot. The transformation is now underway and a new residential and business district will soon take shape.

"More than 20 sites are now gearing up for redevelopment and work has begun on some of the most exciting schemes. In all, 16,000 homes will be built here alongside enough new business and cultural space to support 25,000 new jobs.

"The new Nine Elms will have two new Tube stations and more green open space than any other part of Central London's South Bank. It will be a terrific place to live and work."

The One Nine Elms application is now being assessed by the authority's planning department. Once validated, the plans will be made available on the council's website and a public consultation will gauge views from local residents and businesses.

More information on the scheme is available at www.onenineelms.co.uk

About Nine Elms

Property value is expected to rise faster in Nine Elms than in any other part of London according to property agency Knight Frank. The company has forecast growth of 140 per cent by 2016.

London's first 'linear park' will run through the entire length of the distinct.

A new and improved riverside footpath will run between Chelsea Bridge and Vauxhall.

A new footbridge will cross the Thames linking Nine Elms to neighbouring Westminster.

Two new Northern Line stations will connect Nine Elms to the London Underground network and capacity increased at Vauxhall Station.

The London plan anticipates up to 16,000 new homes and 25,000 new jobs will be created as Nine Elms changes from a light industrial zone to a mixed residential and business district.

The area includes Battersea Power Station which has planning permission for more than 4,000 new homes and a new town centre development.

Other major schemes include:

Marco Polo House

Parkside

Embassy Gardens

The Garden at New Covent Garden Market

One Nine Elms

Sainsbury's Nine Elms

Vauxhall Island

Vauxhall Square

Sky Gardens

Hampton House

30-60 South Lambeth Road

Black Prince Road

Battersea Gas Holders

Find out more at www.wandsworth.gov.uk/nineelms

ENDS


----------



## SO143

by Admin *gothicform*


----------



## comet the cat

^^^^, 
wow, very futuristic! :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

Blimey.. big project this one!


----------



## sittingtenantman

*Looks much better*

The existing building needs demolishing anyway.


----------



## sittingtenantman

House prices will go up as well. Great news. It's a win win. You could rent somewhere at http://www.sittingtenants.com


----------



## I am he

Does anyone think there will be a big opposition from locals?? That's the shame about towers in London...No one seems to like them, and everybody opposes them until after they are built, when they start claiming how much of a 'architectural icon' they are - happens every time, it's a joke


----------



## TheMoses

Approved: http://www.cityam.com/latest-news/nine-elms-residential-towers-granted-planning-consent


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Wow this is to become another serious skyscraper cluster for London! Impressive stuff!


----------



## LoveAgent.

Yay! :banana:


----------



## CompayEE

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/sectors/hou...blocktitle=Latest-national-news&contentID=556




Planning consent granted for £400m Vauxhall towers

21 August, 2012 | By Chris Berkin 


A major mixed-use scheme in Vauxhall Cross, involving a 40-storey tower and a 32-storey tower, 291 apartments and 26,000 sq ft of offices, has been granted planning permission


The development will also create shops, restaurants, a digital cinema, a hotel with a sky bar, a dental surgery, a children’s play area and 58 affordable homes.

Wendover investments is the landowner involved in the scheme, while Montagu Evans will act as project manager. Squire and Partners are the architects behind the development.

Adrian Owen, partner and head of residential at Montagu Evans, said: “The vision for Vauxhall Cross Island Site has been a trailblazer for the area well in advance of other applications. Michael Squire’s original concept begun in 2006 and was picked up again in 2009.”

“The GLA’s planning policy framework for the Vauxhall, Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area was only adopted in March 2012, showing how truly inspired the project is.”

The site will be located within the Greater London Authority’s Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area, being transformed by 16,000 new homes and regenerated transport infrastructure.

The towers, for which planning permission was sought in 2011, will join the St George’s Wharf Tower in the Vauxhall Cluster, set to form the centrepieces of a new commercial and residential district.

Infrastructure upgrades include a new entrance to Vauxhall Underground station and a series of new road crossings to the bus station.

Raoul Veevers, a planning partner at Montagu Evans, said: “Bringing to fruition this scheme on this site has been challenging, but this consent will see the development of one of the key strategic sites in Vauxhall and help to establish this area as one of the most important residential and economic hubs in the capital.”

Michael Squire, partner, Squire and Partners, said: “We are delighted that the plans for the Vauxhall Cross Island site have been granted consent by the inspectorate”.

“The scheme will transform and reinvigorate the area, opening up the confusing transport interchange and providing an important connection between the historic centre of Vauxhall, the river and the emerging Vauxhall, Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area”.

“New retail, offices and public spaces will improve the ground floor environment and bring life to this previously derelict site.”

Steve Reed, leader of the council for the London Borough of Lambeth, said: “Now that the decision has finally been made about the future of this site we are determined to work together to ensure the future regeneration of Vauxhall.

“There may have been different views in the past about the best way forward. The situation has now changed. Going forward we will be working together to realise and unlock this important site’s enormous potential for Vauxhall.”

The Department of Communities and Local Government said it expected the scheme to “kick start regeneration of the Vauxhall area in teh way invisaged in CS Policy PN2”, as well as “deliver and contribute towards growth in housing and employment opportunities, as required by the London Plan Policy 2.13”.

“The Secretary of State agrees with the inspector’s reasoning and conclusions on high quality and inclusive design. He agrees that the proposal has the capacity to deliver buildings and a layout of high architectural quality.”


----------



## SO143

Planning consent granted for 200m (£400m) Vauxhall towers

let's celebrate with some bananas!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:











by administrator *gothicform*


----------



## Jex7844

The design is very common to me unfortunately, that's a pity. I like the footbridge connecting both towers though. The good thing is that another two towers are gonna see the light in the nice area of Vauxhall.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

That's now 4 or 5 towers of 150m-200m with planning consent..and with the new American Embassy starting construction just down the road, the demand for residential property in this area will soar.

Dead certs to be built....


----------



## CompayEE

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Dead certs to be built....


Fingers crossed.





> Nine Elms presents chance of new ‘South Bank’
> 
> By James Pickford, London and South-East Correspondent
> 
> 
> http//www.ft.com/property
> 
> From a vantage point at the top of Battersea Power Station, with vistas of the capital stretching out in every direction, it is easy to see why the promise of this London landmark has seized the imagination of developers in the nearly 30 years since its turbines fell silent.
> 
> A glance downwards also suggests why success has – so far – eluded them. The scale of the Grade II listed edifice is vast, its bleak interior now largely open to the elements and its bricks, steel beams and tiles scarred by dereliction.
> 
> 
> The former power station is just one element in a huge regeneration plan that stretches across 450 acres on the south side of the river between Battersea Park and Lambeth Bridge.
> 
> For council and city leaders, the so-called Nine Elms Opportunity Area, which straddles the boroughs of Lambeth and Wandsworth, represents a chance to create a new “South Bank” on the Thames, transforming employment opportunities for thousands, and creating housing and schools, restaurants, bars, shops and hotels giving onto the river. For developers, it is also an opportunity to build on a large scale within striking distance of sought-after Chelsea and Westminster.
> 
> Ballymore Group, which has already begun constructing roads and infrastructure at its Embassy Gardens site downriver from the disused power station, plans 2,000 homes by 2015. John Mulryan, managing director, says: “Nine Elms is such a short distance from some of the highest-value residential property in the world.”
> 
> Like many developers in London, it has taken its sales efforts to south-east Asia, where demand remains buoyant. Of an initial 314 properties that Ballymore marketed and will begin constructing in September, it has pre-sold 260.
> 
> Asian demand has been critical for developer St George, which is building the tallest residential-only building in Europe near Vauxhall Bridge.
> 
> Mark Griffiths, managing director of St George South London, says Asian purchasers are often buying not just for investment reasons but also in many cases to provide their children with accommodation while studying in London.
> 
> “There’s not a lot of liquidity in this part of the world but international money is prepared to invest in the area. It’s not just south-east Asia. When you get to £3m-plus properties you’re looking at Russia and the Middle East,” says Mr Griffiths.
> 
> Other developments include the new US Embassy, expected to open in 2017, and Riverlight, a St James scheme of six residential buildings overlooking the river.
> 
> Asian money recently brought new hope for Battersea Power Station itself, after the site was purchased this month for £400m by a consortium of Malaysian companies including SP Setia, a property group, and Sime Darby, a palm oil plantation operator. The new owners have said the site would be built to an £8bn masterplan by architect Rafael Viñoly.
> 
> Key to the success of the Battersea end of the regeneration is the extension of the Northern Line from Kennington, a £1bn plus project supported by developers, government and City Hall. Two extra stations are planned: one at Nine Elms serving the US embassy and the New Covent Garden Market, a historic fruit, vegetable and flower market; and another at the power station.
> 
> Support from Wandsworth and Lambeth councils for the transformation of Nine Elms was reflected last month by a flurry of planning approvals by the councils, including the rebuilding of the New Covent Garden Market, the development of One Nine Elms, two tall buildings set to replace the tired Market Towers near Vauxhall Underground station. Lambeth Council also gave the green light to a Sainsbury’s scheme to update its store and build 700 new homes.
> 
> The level of co-operation between Conservative and Labour controlled councils has been striking for two local authorities with a history of conflict.
> 
> “Five or so years ago our predecessors wouldn’t have been seen in the same room. In this area we have a single goal,” says Ravi Govindia, Conservative leader of Wandsworth.
> 
> Differences remain on the levels of social housing that developments should provide, with Wandsworth aiming for 15 per cent against 40 per cent for Lambeth.
> 
> Labour’s Steve Reed, leader of Lambeth council, says: “That is our starting point for negotiation. We also prefer social housing to be near [private properties] so we don’t create ghettos of rich and poor people. But if the costs work out so that we can get more social housing by doing it in a separate building we can do that too.”
> 
> For Mr Govindia, the imperative for social housing needs to take its place alongside other priorities. “The Northern Line Extension is so important to the success of the development that we’ve traded higher contributions on that [from developers] for social housing.”
> 
> 
> 
> End to Vauxhall’s blight in sight
> 
> 
> Congested and polluted, Vauxhall has a reputation as a place of transit rather than a destination.
> 
> Yet its current state belies a rich history as a public space that planners, businesses and local residents hope to revive.
> 
> In the 18th century, people flocked to Vauxhall Pleasure Gardens for entertainments in and around its pavilions, faux-classical ruins and its dining and music rooms.
> 
> The gardens, which closed in 1859, fell victim to a railway that bisected them and stand today alongside a bus station and busy gyratory road system that Lambeth council plans to reclaim for the public.
> 
> Steve Reed, council leader, said: “It’s a historic town centre that’s been destroyed . . . We’re giving it back its heart.” About 200 businesses have joined the Business Improvement District, agreeing to make a contribution on top of business rates to fund local works. A similar arrangement was adopted in 2005 by Bankside, which is now a thriving cultural hotspot with Tate Modern, the Globe theatre, Borough Market, as well as restaurants and shops.
> 
> Giles Semper, who leads Vauxhall One, which is managing the scheme, said the 1.5 per cent levy based on a company’s rateable value is likely to generate about £750,000 a year.
> 
> “People judge Vauxhall on the way it looks – which is not good at all – but some of us have always felt it’s really a village with a lot of interesting features and strong networks. It’s a great place to have a business.”


----------



## CompayEE

Europe’s tallest residential tower in London gets planning go ahead 

Friday, 14 September 2012 

Europe’s tallest residential tower is set to be built in Vauxhall central London with a decision that is regarded as demonstrating the government's new hands off approach to planning and housing delivery.
Ministers have confirmed that they will not seek to call in the planning application for Green Property's £500 million One Nine Elms scheme in Vauxhall which includes a 200 meter tower. 

The project becomes the tallest residential tower to gain planning consent without going to public inquiry after UK Secretary of State Eric Pickles confirmed that planning consent for the project, a collaboration between Green and their Development Managers CIT, would not be called in by his department.

Coming just four days after the Chancellor George Osborne signalled a major deregulation of planning laws as a means of boosting the British construction industry, the decision will enable the creation of up to 1,000 jobs during and after construction.

The scheme had the backing of London Mayor, Boris Johnson, who in a letter to Eric Pickles on 31 August urged him to; ‘Demonstrate the Government's commitment to economic growth and allow this decision to proceed at the local level’.

‘The decision of the Secretary of State not to call in the ONE project is a ringing endorsement of the hard work that the development team have devoted to delivering a scheme which is of the highest architectural standards and will bring real benefits to this area of London. We have worked closely with the London borough of Wandsworth and neighbouring Lambeth, the Greater London Authority and Mayor, to deliver a scheme which had the support of local community groups, and now the Secretary of State,’ said Michael Tapp, director of Green Property.



‘We have achieved a lot in 18 months which is a testament to the spirit of co-operation we have found with all involved. At a time of concern about the state of the property industry this decision sends a strong message that Government supports the development industry and believes in supporting growth and jobs,’ he added. 

The twin tower development, designed by architects Kohn Pederson Fox (KPF), will be built on the site of the current 22 storey Market Towers building. When complete it will have a 50 storey, 200 meter City Tower and 43 storey, 160.5 meter River Tower which will have 487 high quality new homes, including 51 affordable, 11,000 square meters of modern office space, a 209 room four star hotel and 720 square meters of retail space.

http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/europe-london-tallest-tower-201209146939.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice boxy designs. The old building is ugly. 

Are those buildings empty, or still occupied?


----------



## woodgnome

http://www.nineelmsparkside.com/index.html

Linear Park

A continuous green corridor will sweep through the district from west to east – providing a beautifully landscaped, green and car-free pathway from Battersea Power Station all the way to Vauxhall Cross. Along its route the park will open out into a variety of open spaces and will extend off into the new developments, linking up with other public squares, shopping parades, hotels, parks and gardens.

This extraordinary green channel will be entirely open to the public and a focal point for shopping, sports, leisure and recreation, outdoor events and all forms of community life. Its edges will be lined with homes, shops, cafes, leisure venues and other attractions to draw people in and activate the space.

It will offer a new pedestrian and cycle route through the centre of the district – a green and pleasant alternative to the main road. At four key points along the way it will connect to the riverside path, giving people the opportunity to switch between the linear park and water’s edge as they make their way through the district on foot or by bike.

The linear park will be delivered in stages as a series of neighbouring brownfield investment sites are redeveloped – each one forming a new link in the green corridor. Its conception and design has been a collaborative process between neighbouring landowners and their consultant teams, the area’s two local authorities and the GLA. This innovative, partnership approach to spatial planning will provide an exceptional new amenity for the new Nine Elms on the South Bank.

The Nine Elms Vauxhall Partnership is now exploring management arrangements for the area’s new public spaces which would see them play host to a range of exciting outdoor events and attractions.

Linear Park gubbins.


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very neat development. Good to see that it get's the go ahead. 
The view from the river is great.


----------



## myheart1210

yes, realy big project!!


----------



## steppenwolf

such a messy looking masterplan


----------



## hella good

This is really great news, the cluster looks brilliant. Very glad to see that it has mostly been granted approval already


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

woodgnome said:


> Concept [...]


Just exceptional, I love the trend of having green roofs especially and the focus on creating a public space is to be praised. Should be a fantastic area.


----------



## Richardcornish

Another 200m+ for london


----------



## hkskyline

*London’s tallest residential block apartments to go on sale this week at £3 billion Nine Elms development*


> Apartments in the tallest residential block in central London are to go on sale this week with prices starting from just under £1 million for a one-bedroom flat.
> 
> The 53-storey skyscraper at the £3 billion One Thames City development on Nine Elms will be slightly higher than the nearby tower at St George’s Wharf.
> 
> It is one of three towers in the first phase of the scheme with a total of 550 homes. They are being built by Chinese developer R&F in a joint venture with Hong Kong investment company CC Land.











£1m+ homes to go on sale this week in London’s tallest block of flats


Two ‘sky villas’ at the top of the 53-storey block are expected to sell for more than £10 million each.




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## geogregor

Visible in the distance:

DSC07693 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And here:

DSC07816 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408524470046933010


----------



## geogregor

DSC08590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Does Nine Elms symbolise everything that’s wrong with London’s housing market?*


> To its critics Nine Elms represents everything that is wrong with housing in London: dense skyscrapers with vast price tags, coupled with a severe lack of affordable housing and segregated social housing. Local graffiti reads: "Stop inner city social cleansing." To others it is the "biggest urban renewal success story this century".
> 
> Paul Finch, programme director at the World Architecture Festival, argues that the transformation of Nine Elms from "a non-place" into a new neighbourhood is unquestionable. "It's fantasy to suggest that somehow Ballymore and the other developers have dispossessed poor cheerful cockneys from their home patch to make way for yuppies and overseas investors," he says. "There hasn't been anyone living down in Nine Elms for as long as anyone can remember."
> 
> He does have some sympathy for the people who find Nine Elms offensive. "Because, for them, it's a symbol of the fact we don't have enough housing for ordinary Londoners," he says. "But Nine Elms is not the cause. Politics is."











Does Nine Elms symbolise everything that’s wrong with London’s housing market?


In Concrete Island, JG Ballard’s 1974 novel, the pre-eminent chronicler of urban dystopia wrote about an architect stranded in a swathe of derelict land be




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## redcode

Jul 3









London - Old & New by Margo Schwartz on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*‘Like living on a building site’ - The very mixed reviews for the flats that are home to London’s new Sky Pool by those who live there *


> For those lucky enough to live in the Embassy Gardens development located in Nine Elms and have access to the sought after Sky Pool, it seems like the perfect city pad.
> 
> The modern luxury apartments boast stunning views overlooking London’s city skyline, as well as a 35-metre-high swimming pool that gives people "a swim like no other".
> 
> The Embassy Gardens development by EcoWorld Ballymore includes 2,000 homes and luxury apartments, a retail space, office space, as well as bars, restaurants and landscaped gardens.











Flat owners by London's Sky Pool say it's 'like living on a building site'


Prices for apartments in Embassy Gardens start at £650,000




www.mylondon.news


----------



## hkskyline

*Lighting up London's skyline: Forty years after being switched off, Battersea Power Station is reborn as a £9bn luxury development*



> Battersea Power Station's makeover has taken nearly a decade but the project has been worth the wait.
> 
> The site was an emblem of British industrial decline, a relic of what south London used to be – working class, gritty and busy. At peak production in the 1950s it supplied a fifth of London's electricity.
> 
> But just 30 years later, the electricity was turned off for good as Britain turned its back on coal-fired power stations for both political and environmental reasons.
> 
> Sitting alone on the bank of the Thames in Wandsworth, nobody knew what to do with the site and hair-brained ideas included turning it into a theme park and a football stadium.











Battersea Power Station is reborn as a £9bn luxury development


The power station has been split into 15 storeys. In total there are 1,600 flats. The top six floors will serve as Apple's European headquarters. Below on the ground floors there will be a shopping mall.




www.thisismoney.co.uk


----------



## geogregor

Some of my shots from yesterday:

DSC09641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09648 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09743 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_181032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC09781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_181823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_182239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_182352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_185036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A bit fuzzy though ...

7/15

A Reflection of Vauxhall by Sidney Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

London skyline by Alun Williams, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415615789303058432


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 17:*

Ever changing skyline by goat, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 17









London by thames by Prasanth PS on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Battersea ‘doesn’t feel like home anymore’ say residents calling for more social housing*


> Residents on a Battersea estate near London’s Sky Pool are calling for social housing to be built as they feel the area “doesn’t feel like home” anymore.
> 
> Some residents on the Patmore Estate near Battersea said gentrification is encouraging people worldwide to look at the area as a place, but fear they could be priced out.
> 
> Just north of the estate is Nine Elms, the US Embassy is found along with flats, restaurants and a clear, 25-metre-long pool bridged between two buildings 35 metres high. The pool opened in May 2021.
> 
> The plan to build the pool was announced back in 2015 by Irish developer Ballymore, but was dismissed by some initially as a PR stunt.
> 
> But residents of the Patmore Estate, which was built in the 1950s, have mixed feelings about the pool and the gentrification of Nine Elms.











Battersea ‘doesn’t feel like home anymore’ say residents calling for more social housing


Residents on a Battersea estate near London’s Sky Pool are calling for social housing to be built as they feel the area “doesn’t feel like home” anymore. Some residents on the Patmore Estate near B…




londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## hkskyline

Transport to the area is set to improve.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417068082481278979


----------



## hkskyline

7/19

SKYG 152 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Five-Year Growth Forecast Signals Huge Opportunity for Housebuyers in Nine Elms*


> Research showing house prices in Nine Elms are set to increase by almost a quarter over the next five years demonstrates the area’s huge investment potential, according to Bellway London.
> 
> A report by leading global real estate agency JLL has forecast a 22.5 per cent rise in residential property values across the Vauxhall, Nine Elms and Battersea area in the four years to 2025.
> 
> Bellway London, which is delivering 586 new apartments for sale at two sites in Nine Elms, says demand for new homes in the district is accelerating as more buyers seek to take advantage of predicted future house price growth set to result from the area’s ongoing regeneration.





https://www.propertynotify.co.uk/news/press-releases/five-year-growth-forecast-signals-huge-opportunity-for-housebuyers-in-nine-elms/


----------



## redcode

Amalik7991


----------



## Hoogvliet

London is still very beautiful!
Together with Paris, they are the most beautiful cities in Europe!


----------



## Ecopolisia

..and,then Frankfurt/Main in general(from all nooks and crannies; combined clusters) ,that's for sure and beautifully obvious as well.Anyways,any super lovely updates,instead, folks?It would be much appreciated 👍🤘🌈💎


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

Jan 7

Chelsea Bridge by Clive Aldenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/9

Vauxhall, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Vauxhall, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

It is actually visible (just about) from London Bridge:

P1090891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/14

DSCF6953 by Sludge G, on Flickr

DSCF6944 by Sludge G, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/16

Battersea Power Station Light Festival 2022 7a by Mac Spud, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

DSCF6971 by Sludge G, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

1/16








Vauxhall from Battersea by Carsten Hempel on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

1/18

Palace Of Westminster | Riverside by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A more macro view - good news to the investors.

*Stratford and Nine Elms enjoy rental market bounceback amid stock lows *
City A.M. _Excerpt_
Jan 21, 2022

London areas to have enjoyed an especially strong post-pandemic comeback include Battersea/Nine Elms and Canary Wharf.

Alongside Kensington, Stratford and the City of London, these areas have marked 7.5% average growth in rental prices.

Growth from pre-pandemic levels has ranged from 5.8 per cent to 8.8 per cent, according to research from JLL.

More : Stratford and Nine Elms enjoy rental market bounceback amid stock lows


----------



## geogregor

P1090933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 30

City skyline by Samuel Gould, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

PEAN 180 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Chinese developer seems to have funding issues. Contractors are now leaving the site:









Workers walk off Multiplex's £900m One Nine Elms job | Construction News


Exclusive: Contractors have started leaving the £900m One Nine Elms site in London as Multiplex chases the developer for payment. Construction workers




www.constructionnews.co.uk







> Exclusive: Contractors have started leaving the £900m One Nine Elms site in London as Multiplex chases the developer for payment.
> 
> Construction workers started to leave the site today after being told work was being paused. Workers were seen leaving throughout Monday morning, with some telling _Construction News _their work at the site was over for now.
> 
> One worker who was leaving the site said: "The builders will all be gone by Friday. We are heading off now. It could be up to three months they said, but who knows."
> 
> A security guard said he expected more information on the plans to come out later today in the form of a letter to subcontractors, but said he expected the site would be closing soon. He added that it was unclear when work would start again.
> 
> _CN _understands all the subcontractors will be off the site by Friday and that work is stopping after the developer, China-based R&F Properties UK, failed to pay the principal contractor, Multiplex.


----------



## geogregor

P1100036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1100459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And slightly different angle:

P1100452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Multiplex not planning to fully restart One Nine Elms job stalled by pay dispute until May *
Building _Excerpt_
Feb 11, 2022

Multiplex is not expecting to be back up to speed on its stalled £1bn One Nine Elms site in London until May while a payment wrangle with its Chinese client is fixed with the contractor understood to be owed more than £50m.

The Battersea scheme, which involves building two residential towers of 42 and 58 storeys high, normally has around 1,200 people on the job but this has more than halved to fewer than 500 since the end of last month while the contractor and R&F work to sort out a deal.

Building understands Multiplex has not been paid for several months but has continued to pay key subcontractors including concrete frame firm Byrne Bros and M&E contractor T Clarke. Fit-out work is due to be carried out by Mivan.

More : Multiplex not planning to fully restart One Nine Elms job stalled by pay dispute until May


----------



## geogregor

P1190641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1190859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/28

Vauxhall, London by Koji Moriya, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1200698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1200952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1220203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

From London Bridge:

P1220584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

From Crystal Palace:

P1220614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And from Telegraph Hill Park:

P1220677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1220756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/28


----------



## geogregor

P1230749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230834 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

From The Point in Greenwich:

P1240017 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Some shots from the train to Winchester:

P1240194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Again from the train:

P1240660 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240662 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

End some evening shots from Clapham Junction:

P1240807 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1240950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1240996 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

P1250833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1260443 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 1:*

IMGP3262 by © Steve Guess, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

Southfields | Skyline by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1280087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Two architectures a mile apart. 19 Century Houses of Parliament on the right and London's 6th. C.B.D.on the left, at Lambeth/Vauxhall, of the 21st. Century. But they're a million miles apart in terms of design, skill and aesthetic appeal. by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1280193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/18

Vauxhall Skyline Black and White by Travers Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Couldn't they have added 1m to the tower?


----------



## Zaz965

my opinion: it is better a 199-meter building than a small 99-meter building


----------



## hkskyline

8/21

London Skyline by Ian Burgess, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1290412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1290899 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

From Kew Pagoda:

P1290929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1300035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Tim tin

I thought this was 200m


----------



## hkskyline

9/16

Chelsea Bridge 16sep22 by richardbw9, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/1

Primrose Hill | October 2022-26 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

Chelsea Bridge, area,5 October, 2022 by planetnd, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1340107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/18

DSCF7861 by Sludge G, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1380012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Swissdave

Looking at Geogregor's August post the hotel tower has slightly advanced, with maybe eight to ten more floors of cladding now in place. There are people on site every day. But it is slow, slow progress! And the way all the lights are left on all the time in the lower levels, you'd think there wasn't an energy situation this winter. A little further down the road, the new part of the linear park that will form quite an important link between Nine Elms and Vauxhall does look to be advancing fast - trees are on site.


----------



## hkskyline

11/19

Vauxhall Skyline | Dusk by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1380929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380932 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380979 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1390772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1390901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/15


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lovely blue hour shots, @hkskyline!


----------



## geogregor

P1400086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/25


----------



## geogregor

P1400126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

